# SEM MOTORSPORTS - The VWVORTEX Intake manifold special!



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Let’s start with a light introduction to who we are for those that dont know. Simply put we’re a group of enthusiasts that have a great passion for modifying cars from the VAG group + Porsche. From simple maintenance and swaps to full out custom builds SEM has done it all.

From one of the first water-cooled drag cars to break the in 9’s in North America and the first in Canada, to an AWD Supercharged VR6 MK2 Golf back in 1998! Back in 2006 SEM brought to the market a product that other competitors have been trying to match for years now. That is the SEM 1.8T intake manifolds in transverse and longitudinal layouts.

With that said and our formal introduction of joining VWVortex as an official Advertiser, I’d like to kick off our presence with an introductory offer on all Longitudinal and Transverse intake manifolds.

*Until Oct 31. 2013 @ $649.99 CDN for our proven manifolds + free shipping to Canada and USA, all are in stock and ready to ship all are Designed, Cast and machined in Canada for ultimate QC. All Intakes are individually sealed and then dipped into a tank and tested for leaks through the casting and are impregnated for that extra little step to ensure all the boost is going into your motor and nowhere else. No off-shore castings here! We take the utmost pride in our products to bring you the best.

We're even offering an additional 20% off on our intake manifold accessories using the coupon code below!*



















*Independent Magazine Dyno test on a 2003 20th GTI*

Unitronic Stage 2
SEM Intake - Small port - 60mm TB
SEM 3" Turbo back w/ high flow catalytic
APR FMIC w/ custom SEM IC piping
AEM CAI


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

hmmm..looks good


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Rapid Decompression said:


> hmmm..looks good


Not only does it look good, it performs as well. This is a comparison in the runners of a stock small port intake manifold and SEM small port intake manifold. 

Side to side comparison of the two. 











Stock small port intake manifold gets fairly restrictive as you can see here.





















The SEM intake manifold has no such restrictions and allows for smooth clean flow.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bump for not only a great shop but overall good guys! GL with these, looks like a great product.










Not my car - just seen this intake installed in passing :thumbup:


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

wtb 16v or aba version!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Conejo ***** said:


> wtb 16v or aba version!


We don't make 16 valve or ABA version. Only for 1.8T at this point.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

TTT! We're halfway through the sale!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

yup we go! Only one more week to go before the sale ends guys!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Bump for the last day eace:


----------

